# double curved wall In sketchup?



## mpooley (31 Oct 2006)

One more question for today at least!!  
I want to draw an entrance gateway which curves in from the road and at the same time curves up to the gateposts.
I cant fugure out how to do this.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (31 Oct 2006)

Mike, could you post something to illustrate what you're trying to do?


----------



## garywayne (31 Oct 2006)

Hi Mike.

Is this what you mean:







If so, what I did was make a square, than another inside of that, then pulled the inner square up to whatever height you want. Then I drew a line around the pillar at whatever height the curve is to be. Then I drew an arc from the corner of the outer square to the corner of the pillar where the line is, then I drew a line from the corner of the outer square to the corner of the inner square at the bottom. That should create a face. Next, I selected the path I wanted the curve to follow. I did this by clicking on the lines of the outer square whilst holding down the "Ctrl" button. Now select the "FOLLOW ME" tool and click on the curved face.

I hope I have explained this right and clearly.

Good luck.

Ah, dinner time. Gota go. It's all yours Dave. Ta.ta.


----------



## mpooley (1 Nov 2006)

Thanks for replies - I need to explian better  

firstly its a wall - or two in fact - either side of a gateway
They would curve into the drive entrance from the road and at the same time curve upwards to meet the brick gateposts.

I hope thats clearer - i cant think of a better way to describe it.  

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Nov 2006)

Something like this?






For this I drew the footprint of the wall. I sued the Bezier tool to create one curve and offset to copy it off to the thickness of the wall. I used Push/Pull to make it into a wall. I only pulled it up to its lowest height. Then I selected the horizontal ine at what would be the high end and used the Move tool to lift that end of the wall to the desired height.

Of course I made it a component without the post, copied it and mirrored the copy to make the opposite side.

Howzat?


----------



## garywayne (1 Nov 2006)

pineapples, wrong again.  I really thought *I* was going to be of some help to someone then. Oh well. Well done Dave. =D> :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mpooley (1 Nov 2006)

Thankyou!
That's exactly what I meant :lol: 

I tried it the other way where i drew a bezier curve on the ground- drew a vertical rectangle at one end - used the follow me tool to create a solid wall curved to the bezier curve - and this worked fine except when i tried to pull up the end . I wonder why it worked your way but not mine?

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Nov 2006)

Mike, the reason it doesn't work the way you tried it is that the curves get broken up into their individual line segments. In the method I used they aren't broken up.


----------



## mpooley (1 Nov 2006)

Ah!
theres a lot to learn , :roll: but i love this program!

Thanks again to all who answered!


----------

